# Build Release Problem



## mah454 (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to build custom release of FreeBSD 9.1 AMD64 but receive this error: 

```
cd /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/engines/libsureware;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libsureware.so /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32
===> libcrypto/engines/libubsec (distribute)
cd /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/engines/libubsec;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libubsec.so /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32
===> libssl (distribute)
cd /usr/src/secure/lib/libssl;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libssl.a /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libssl.so.6 /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32
ln -fs libssl.so.6 /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32/libssl.so
===> libssh (distribute)
cd /usr/src/secure/lib/libssh;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libssh.a /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libssh.so.5 /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32
ln -fs libssh.so.5 /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/lib32/libssh.so
cd /usr/src/libexec/rtld-elf;  PROG=ld-elf32.so.1 MACHINE=i386 MACHINE_ARCH=i386 MACHINE_CPU="i686 mmx sse sse2" LD="ld -m elf_i386_fbsd -Y P,/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" AS="as --32" MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/lib32 _SHLIBDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32 VERSION="FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 901000" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.9T8pWw8L CC="cc -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" CXX="c++ -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" LIBDIR=/usr/lib32 SHLIBDIR=/usr/lib32 make -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DCOMPAT_32BIT -DWITHOUT_BIND -DWITHOUT_MAN -DWITHOUT_INFO -DWITHOUT_HTML -DNO_CTF -DNO_LINT -ECC -ECXX -EAS -ELD -DNO_INCS distribute
cd /usr/src/libexec/rtld-elf;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555  -C -b -fschg -S ld-elf32.so.1 /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/libexec
/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/libexec/ld-elf32.so.1 -> /libexec/ld-elf32.so.1
cd /usr/src/usr.bin/ldd; PROG=ldd32 MACHINE=i386 MACHINE_ARCH=i386 MACHINE_CPU="i686 mmx sse sse2" LD="ld -m elf_i386_fbsd -Y P,/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" AS="as --32" MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/lib32 _SHLIBDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32 VERSION="FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 901000" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.9T8pWw8L CC="cc -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" CXX="c++ -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" LIBDIR=/usr/lib32 SHLIBDIR=/usr/lib32 make -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DCOMPAT_32BIT -DWITHOUT_BIND -DWITHOUT_MAN -DWITHOUT_INFO -DWITHOUT_HTML -DNO_CTF -DNO_LINT -ECC -ECXX -EAS -ELD -DNO_INCS distribute
cd /usr/src/usr.bin/ldd;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32 SHARED=copies
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   ldd32 /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/lib32/usr/bin
find //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/doc -empty -delete
find: -delete: //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/doc: relative path potentially not safe
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [base.txz] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
*** [release] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
root@FreeBSD:/usr/src/release #
```
This is my src.conf: 

```
### This is [FILE]src.conf[/FILE] for jails

WITHOUT_GNU_GREP=true
WITHOUT_ACCT=true
WITHOUT_ASSERT_DEBUG=true
# WITHOUT_APM=true


# WITHOUT_LIBTHR=true
# WITHOUT_LIBPTHREAD=true
### Enforce Following options : 
# WITHOUT_BIND=true
# WITHOUT_BIND_DNSSEC=true
# WITHOUT_BIND_ETC=true
# WITHOUT_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=true
# WITHOUT_BIND_MTREE=true
# WITHOUT_BIND_NAMED=true
WITHOUT_BIND_UTILS=true

WITHOUT_FDT=true

WITHOUT_NETGRAPH=true
### Enforce Following options :
# WITHOUT_ATM=true
# WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=true
# WITHOUT_NETGRAPH_SUPPORT

WITHOUT_BSNMP=true
WITHOUT_CALENDAR=true
WITHOUT_CPP=true
WITHOUT_CTM=true
WITHOUT_CVS=true
WITHOUT_CXX=true
WITHOUT_DICT=true
WITHOUT_DYNAMICROOT=true
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES=true
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=true
# WITHOUT_FORTH=true
WITHOUT_FP_LIBC=true
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=true
WITHOUT_GAMES=true
WITHOUT_GCOV=true
WITHOUT_GDB=true
WITHOUT_GPIB=true
WITHOUT_IPX=true
WITHOUT_JAIL=true
WITHOUT_KVM=true
WITHOUT_KVM_SUPPORT=true
WITHOUT_LEGACY_CONSOLE=true
WITHOUT_LOCALES=true
WITHOUT_LPR=true
WITHOUT_MAKE=true
WITHOUT_NCP=true
WITHOUT_NDIS=true
WITHOUT_NETCAT=true
WITHOUT_NIS=true

WITHOUT_NLS=true
WITHOUT_NLS_CATALOGS=true
WITHOUT_NS_CACHING=true
WITHOUT_NTP=true

# WITHOUT_OPENSSL=true
# WITHOUT_OPENSSH=true
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=true
# WITHOUT_GSSAPI=true

WITHOUT_PF=true											# OpenBSD PF firewall 

WITHOUT_PKGTOOLS=true
WITHOUT_PORTSNAP=true

# WITHOUT_PPP=true
WITHOUT_PROFILE=true
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=true
WITHOUT_RCMDS=true
WITHOUT_RESCUE=true
WITHOUT_SETUID_LOGIN=true

WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=true
WITHOUT_MAN=true
WITHOUT_HTML=true
WITHOUT_INFO=true

# WITHOUT_SSP=true
# WITHOUT_SYMVER=true

WITHOUT_TELNET=true
WITHOUT_TEXTPROC=true
WITHOUT_GROFF=true
WITHOUT_USB=true

# WITHOUT_TOOLCHAIN=true
### Enforce Following options : 
# WITHOUT_BINUTILS=true 
# WITHOUT_CLANG=true 
# WITHOUT_CLANG_IS_CC=true 
# WITHOUT_GCC=true
# WITHOUT_GDB=true



WITHOUT_WIRELESS=true
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL=true


WITHOUT_MAIL=true
### Enforce Following options : 
# WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=true
# WITHOUT_MAILWRAPPER=true


WITH_IDEA=true


# WITHOUT_ACPI=true
# WITHOUT_AUDIT=true
# WITHOUT_BSD_CPIO=true
# WITHOUT_BZIP2=true
# WITHOUT_CRYPT=true
# WITHOUT_GNU=true
# WITHOUT_INET6=true
# WITHOUT_INSTALLLIB=true
# WITHOUT_IPFILTER=true
# WITHOUT_IPFW=true
# WITHOUT_LOCATE=true
# WITHOUT_PAM=true
# WITHOUT_ROUTED=true

# WITHOUT_CDDL=true
# WITHOUT_ZFS=true

# WITHOUT_TCSH=true
# WITHOUT_SYSCONS=true
# WITHOUT_SYSINSTALL=true
# WITHOUT_ZONEINFO=true
# WITHOUT_AMD=true
# WITHOUT_BOOT=true
# WITHOUT_PMC=true
# WITHOUT_RCS=true
# WITHOUT_LIB32=true
# WITHOUT_AT=true
# WITHOUT_AUTHPF=true
```
This is my command for building: [cmd=]make release NOSRC=yes NOPORTS=yes NODOC=yes SRCCONF=/home/src.conf[/cmd]


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know what that error message means but if I'm not wrong, you must do it in this way:

`# cd /usr/src`
`# make KERNCONF=yourcustomkernel buildworld buildkernel`
`# cd release`
`# make -DNOPORTS -DNOSRC -DNODOC release`
`# make DESTDIR=/path/to/some/directory install`

It is described in release(7)(). Also write your own world configuration in /etc/src.conf since this is default. If you only want CDROM images, run `# make cdrom` instead.

HTH


----------

